# making bells



## Gruntilda (Feb 22, 2018)

What is the best way to make some bells?  Is it by doing favors?  I have been making a lot of furniture requests as a number of campers have leveled up to 15 all at once and I suddenly was shocked to notice my bell stash is down in the 30,000 - eek!  I want to build up that stash for the new stuff comiing down the pike and I am wondering if you all have a favorite method for this.


----------



## J087 (Feb 22, 2018)

Bells aren't hard to come by. Keep doing requests and talk to the visitors ar your campsite.
Also sell any of the remaining event items (snowflakes, new-year hammer) because I doubt you'll need them anytime soon. Also sell materials when you have over 900.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Feb 22, 2018)

Playing daily a few times a day is definitely going to help you build up your bell balance. The special request items usually cost around 10k to craft, so if you're looking to build up your savings a bit, slow down on crafting the bigger items and spread them out a bit. Also, unless you're dying for space in your RV, pay off the loan slowly. As of right now, you don't get anything for finishing off the loan (apart from additional RV space), so there's no point in trying to rush paying that off. Help your friends with those quarry requests. I probably make between 2k and 4k (if not more) on quarry requests everyday depending on how active my friends are, and how fast I get to those requests. Hunting for bugs and fish after you've filled requests can also help you earn some bells because you can put extras in your market boxes and sell off any extras after that. They don't sell for much, but it can add up if you have time to play. You also have a higher chance of catching rares that you can sell off immediately for a nice amount of bells. Also, make sure you play all events actively, as you can sell off any remaining special currency at the end. Finally, don't forget to use your Nintendo points. I typically save mine for materials I need in a pinch, but you can trade in your points for bells. I hope this helps a little ^U^ Good luck building up your savings!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 23, 2018)

Definitely helping people in the quarry! This always gives me a big boost, as you get 100 from each person who uses your help each day, and then even if they forget, you get 10 the day following, so for me it really adds up, especially having so many friends. I usually check a few times to help everyone out every day even though it's tedious! Also selling off extra stuff always helps, I've overfilled a few kinds of materials and I didn't know they could max out! It's usually steel, but once I maxed out paper as well... =/ And that's after already building just about everything! So I sell some of them off when I need a bell boost! I don't mind my bells going down since they go up rather quickly! Usually I save up around 100,000 before spending it all on loans for my camper! XD


----------



## Gruntilda (Feb 23, 2018)

Thanks guys for the GREAT advice!  I have stopped building those special furniture items the campers request at level 15 for now.  I have also decided a while ago to stop expanding my van.  I wish they would add a reason to make your van spiffy inside other than just to please the whims of the player.  It seems like a waste of bells at this point.  I did not know about trading Nintendo points for bells!  Is that something you can do in game?  Thanks again for all the wonderful ideas!


----------



## MopyDream44 (Feb 23, 2018)

Gruntilda said:


> Thanks guys for the GREAT advice!  I have stopped building those special furniture items the campers request at level 15 for now.  I have also decided a while ago to stop expanding my van.  I wish they would add a reason to make your van spiffy inside other than just to please the whims of the player.  It seems like a waste of bells at this point.  I did not know about trading Nintendo points for bells!  Is that something you can do in game?  Thanks again for all the wonderful ideas!



You need to have a Nintendo account linked to your game before you can start earning your Nintendo points. Please read information on how do that properly via the Nintendo website to ensure you don't erase your data (it's unlikely this will happen, still better safe than sorry). Once you have your account linked (if you don't already) you can access your Nintendo points by hitting the "More" icon at the bottom right hand of your screen followed by the "My Nintendo" icon on the bottom left of the More Options menu. Once you're there, click on "Missions" at the top. You can get points for completing a variety of missions including doing camper requests. These missions refresh weekly, so you can earn 180 points every week if you complete 100 camper requests. You will also get an automatic 300 points for linking your Nintendo account, but that is a one time mission, and you can earn additional points for linking Twitter & Facebook to your Nintendo accounts (both one time missions). 

They have a handful of really nice rewards too, which include three that you can only claim once. The one time offers are OK Motors cap, OK Motors jacket, and 50 Leaf Tickets. The also offer crafting materials (wood, steel, cotton, paper, and preserves) that you can claim in bundles of 20 for 50 Nintendo Points. You can get 5k Bells as a reward as well, but that will cost you 100 Nintendo Points in one go. I have not seen these items change since I started playing, but I've always suspected they may change them out after a while. If you are a catalog completionist, I would be sure to purchase the OK Motors clothing items before you start spending points on anything else, just in case they ever go away. I would also advise you to save a few points for a rainy day. It has helped me craft items I really wanted when my supplies were much lower. Anyhoo, sorry for the word wall, but I hope this helps!


----------



## Gruntilda (Feb 23, 2018)

Thank you thank you thank you Mopeydream!!!!!!  I just checked out my "My Nintendo" points and I had 1,200 waiting for me!  I got the OK motors stuff along with 25,000 bells and some preserves.  I had no idea there were missions there to work on!  I feel like a million bucks lol!  You guys are the best!


----------

